# Flash sch-i500 to sprint ?



## knightwolf123 (Oct 5, 2011)

I recently received a memorize and was wandering if it is possible to flash a modem that will allow me to use it on the sprint network. Had anyone had success doing this or even attempted it.

Thanx in advanced

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

not possible for 2 reasons. sprint doesnt have a phone close to the i500 and uscc locks the esn to them only


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

tweakymattman said:


> not possible for 2 reasons. sprint doesnt have a phone close to the i500 and uscc locks the esn to them only


I don't agree with this, I'm sure it can be flashed since Sprint also uses a CDMA network, the problem is that he will not get 3G speeds and probably only 1X. If I were him I would get an Epic 4G (their Galaxy S 1 phone) which is the equivalent to the Fascinate and Mesmerize.


----------



## knightwolf123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well I just figured since it's cdma and I know it can be flashed to Verizon, uscellular, and cricket that it could be done. I just haven't seen it done yet. I've been looking everywhere online. And I did flash the modem from epic but it didn't work.









Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tehpwn4ger (Dec 24, 2011)

knightwolf123 said:


> Well I just figured since it's cdma and I know it can be flashed to Verizon, uscellular, and cricket that it could be done. I just haven't seen it done yet. I've been looking everywhere online. And I did flash the modem from epic but it didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would need more than the modem. You would need to reprogram the phone to think it's using a sprint meid, afaik, or get sprint to activate the meid that's already hard coded into the phone.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Its stupid to try. Just buy a used sprint phone

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't heard of anyone doing this. Worst case you could try to sell it and put it towards another device, or just use it as a wifi only device with videos music etc

Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------



## knightwolf123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup, I put it on craigs list

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------

